# Transalp Rückreise Innsbruck - Aus dem Zug geflogen



## penntuete (16. August 2010)

Hallöchen,

ich habe das heute Nacht in unserem lokalen Bike Forum gepostet und möchte das hier nochmal anbringen. Lesen bestimmt mehr Leute mit ...

Nehmt auf keinen Fall euer Rad verpackt in einem Zug der ÖBB mit! Mich hat man gestern in Innsbruck am Hbf zunächst nicht einsteigen lassen wollen. Dann nach Androhung der unsanften Entfernung von mir und Rad aus dem Zug durch den Sicherheitsdienst die Abfahrt verweigert. Mein Rad war wohlgemerkt soweit es eben ging zerlegt und in große stabile Abfallsäcke verpackt und verzurrt.
Alle Diskussionen der Mitreisenden die das mitbekommen hatten und von mir waren zwecklos. Der Zugbegleiter hat mir dann auch noch verwehrt seinen Namen zu nennen. Er wäre nicht auskunftspflichtig.

Naja, ich bin dann nach endlosen Diskussionen am Serviceschalter der ÖBB einfach in einen Zug, in welchem Fahrradmitnahme erlaubt ist, nach München gestiegen und schwarz gefahren. Die ÖBB konnten bzw. wollten mir nicht helfen. In der S-Bahn der ÖBB hat zum Glück keiner kontrolliert. Das deutsche Zugpersonal hat nach Schilderung der Problematik ein Auge zugedrückt. In München hat man mir anschließend auf meinem Ticket eine Notiz hinterlassen, so dass ich nach Hause fahren konnte.
Weil bis dahin alles so gut gelaufen ist, hatten alle meine Anschlusszüge (ICE wohlgemerkt) auch noch ordentlich Verspätung (30 und 40 Minuten).

13h Innsbruck - Dresden sind schon eine Hausnummer. Insgesamt 4h bis 5h später, als wie wenn das A.... der ÖBB keinen schlechten Tag gehabt hätte.

Ich hatte ein Euro Spezial Ticket der DB. Zugbindung! Hinreise problemlos. Die ÖBB schreiben wohl für den Transport eines Fahrrades eine spezielle Fahrradverpackung vor (Hartschale, Karton, Fahrradtasche). Der Zugbegleiter argumentierte, dass die Sicherheit ist nicht gewährleistet sei, daher kein Transport. Die ÖBB Servicemitarbeiter rümpften die Nase und meinten es würden viele Radfahrer auf diese Art reisen - ohne Probleme, wenn das Rad nicht fahrbereit und zerlegt ist. Eine Nachfrage beim DB Serviceschalter in München war ebenso erfolglos. Die erfreulicherweise sehr nette Bahn Mitarbeiterin war ziemlich ratlos.
Prächtig wie man im Regen stehen gelassen wird sobald es in Österreich mit einem deutschen Ticket ein Problem gibt. An Freundlichkeit und Kulanz war der Fall auch nicht mehr zu übertreffen. Die krassen Verspätungen der ICE Züge sind ja noch ein ganz anderes Thema.

Ich überlege jetzt was ich machen kann. Hattet ihr schon ähnliche Erfahrungen machen müssen? Ich würde ja gern ein Ticket mit Fahrradmitnahme kaufen, doch es gibt dafür keine gescheiten Zug Verbindungen bis nach Dresden.

Viele Grüße,
Uwe


----------



## sub-xero (16. August 2010)

Leider ist die einzige Möglichkeit, sowas zu vermeiden, nur mit Zügen zu fahren, die offiziell Fahrräder mitnehmen. Und vorher noch entsprechend reservieren. Den Bahnunternehmen ist es leider völlig egal, ob der Kunde mit seinem Bike nun frustriert zuückbleiben muss oder nicht.

Auf meiner Rückreise war ich der einizge, den sie in Italien in den Zug gelassen haben. Die etwa 30 anderen Radler, die an verschiedenen Bahnhöfen bis zum Brenner zusteigen wollten, hatten keine Reservierung und mussten draußen bleiben. Die waren da knallhart, obwohl der Zug halbleer war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (16. August 2010)

KRass Krass ....

Dann weiß ich Bescheid.


----------



## penntuete (16. August 2010)

Italien lief gut. Wir hatten eine Karte + Fahrradkarte von Rovereto nach Brenner gekauft. War ein ganz schönes Gedränge. Das Risiko auf den nächsten Zug warten zu müssen ist schon hoch. Von Brenner nach Innsbruck sind wir mit dem Rad gefahren.

Trotzdem hätten die mich mit meinem Paket mitnehmen müssen. Es war kein Fahrrad mehr sondern nur noch Gepäck, da zerlegt und blickdicht möglichst klein verpackt. Normalerweise ist das auch kein Problem. Nachvollziehen konnte diese Aktion weder das Servicepersonal der DB noch das der ÖBB.

Ich überlege jetzt was ich am besten machen kann. Der Typ war derart arogant, dass ich das nicht auf mir sitzen lassen möchte.


----------



## Biking_Flow (16. August 2010)

@Penntüte, bitte nimm dir die Zeit und schreib an die ÖBB und beschwer dich über die miserable Behandlung! Hier der Link: http://www.oebb.at/pv/de/Kontaktcenter/index.jsp

Als Österreicher hab ich mich schon so oft über die Handhabung vom Fahrradtransport ärgern müssen, und die neuesten Entwicklungen bei den ÖBB schlagen dem Fass wirklich den Boden aus - angefangen von neu gekauften Fernverkehrszügen, in denen der Fahrradtransport überhaupt nicht mehr möglich ist bis sogar hin zum (bisher inoffiziellen) Verbot von Fahrradtransporttaschen.

Die einzige Möglichkeit die einem bleibt, ist direkt hinzuschreiben, und vielleicht begreifen Sie irgendwann, dass nicht wenige ihrer Kunden Fahrrad fahren.

Tut mir jedenfalls leid für deine Probleme... was war das für ein zug, mit dem du fahren wolltest? Railjet?


----------



## crasher-mike (16. August 2010)

So etwas ähnliches habe ich in Basel erlebt. Ich hatte mein Rad allerdings in einer Radtasche. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, da sei ein Rad drin und Räder sind nun einmal verboten im Zug (Fluchtweg etc.) Zwei Mädels die weitaus mehr Stellfläche mit Ihren Taschen und Koffern belegten durften einsteigen 

Naja, wir haben dann einen Mietwagen genommen, da ich mit nem Kollegen/Kumpel auf dem Weg nach Mailand war um dort zu arbeiten.  Daher mußten wir die Kosten nicht übernehmen und uns wars dann leztlich auch egal.

Fürs nächste mal ist der Mietwagen ab Basel eingeplant.


----------



## penntuete (16. August 2010)

Ich wollte in den EC 88 in Innsbruck Richtung München Hbf. Das Ding ist ja, dass es sich bei einem zerlegtem, nicht fahrbereiten Fahrrad nicht mehr um ein Fahrrad handelt, sondern um normales Gepäck. Das hat der stumpfsinnige Zugbegleiter nur nicht verstanden.

In Deutschland darf ich mit einem Rad auch nicht ICE fahren (sowas wie Railjet bei euch). Wenn das Rad aber zerlegt und sauber verpackt ist darf ich. So funktioniert das normaler Weise auch in Österreich. Zumindest hat man mir das im Servicecenter der ÖBB bestätigt.

Ich nehme auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit einer Beschwerde war. Danke für den Link. Zusätzlich werde ich jedoch noch schriftliche eine Beschwerde an die DB senden. Von denen hatte ich ja die Tickets. Und die hatten ja dann Nachts auch massive Probleme mit der Pünktlichkeit ihrer ICE Züge.


----------



## iglg (16. August 2010)

penntuete schrieb:


> In Deutschland darf ich mit einem Rad auch nicht ICE fahren (sowas wie Railjet bei euch). Wenn das Rad aber zerlegt und sauber verpackt ist darf ich. So funktioniert das normaler Weise auch in Österreich. Zumindest hat man mir das im Servicecenter der ÖBB bestätigt.
> 
> .



Das kann ich bestätigen. Bin zu und vom einem Alpencross im deutschen ICE mit dem Bike in der Biketasche gefahren. Niemand hat gemotzt. Es gibt bei der DB wohl eine Größenbeschränkung - das Umlaufmaß darf nicht größer als ... m sein. Nachgemessen hat das aber keiner. Es hat auch niemand gemotzt, als ich die Tasche in den Bereich der Türen gestellt habe, weil die ICE-Gepäckecke voll war. Offensichtlich handhabt die immer viel gescholtene DB die Bikegepäckmitnahme kundenfreundlicher...

Das kann ja auch mal lobend erwähnen


----------



## Schnuffi78 (16. August 2010)

penntuete schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich habe das heute Nacht in unserem lokalen Bike Forum gepostet und möchte das hier nochmal anbringen. Lesen bestimmt mehr Leute mit ...
> 
> ...


 
Also was hast du denn für Vorstellungen? Was erwartest du? Ich würde mich als Fahrgast auch herzlich bedanken, wenn einer mit in Müllsäcken umwickelten Sperrgut sich in den Zug drängen würde.Demnächst wollen die Leute dann noch ihren Wohnungsumzug per Zug machen oder wie? Der Transport von Rädern ist in den Transportbedinungen näher spezifiziert. Diese gelten auch für dich.


----------



## karstb (16. August 2010)

Gegenbeispiel für die Kooperationsbereitschaft der italienschen Bahn (die diesmal offenbar selbst in einen leeren Zug keine Radler gelassen hat):


----------



## lens83 (17. August 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> Gegenbeispiel für die Kooperationsbereitschaft der italienschen Bahn (die diesmal offenbar selbst in einen leeren Zug keine Radler gelassen hat):





die sitzbezüge sehen in den zügen der trenitalia halt auch entsprechend aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (17. August 2010)

penntuete schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich habe das heute Nacht in unserem lokalen Bike Forum gepostet und möchte das hier nochmal anbringen. Lesen bestimmt mehr Leute mit ...
> 
> ...




Ich bin kein Freund des motorisierten Individualverkehrs und fahre meine 28 Km ins Geschäft mit dem Rad, aber genau solche Sachen sind der Grund warum ich in Österreich und Italien nur das Auto nehme, da bin ich unabhängig und flexibel und muß mich nicht mit dem arroganten unflexiblen Kundenservice der Bahnen auseinandersetzen.




> Leider ist die einzige Möglichkeit, sowas zu vermeiden, nur mit Zügen zu fahren, die offiziell Fahrräder mitnehmen. Und vorher noch entsprechend reservieren.




Selbst das schützt nicht immer, in Rovereto sind wir schon mal stehen geblieben weil es total voll war, trotz gültiger Tickets.
In der Schweiz hatten wir von Poschiavo kommend einen derartigen Zeitverzug, daß in St.Margarethen kein Anschlußzug mehr ging zum Glück sind es von dort nur 45 Km bis nach Hause, aber was mache ich, wenn ich nördlich von Ulm wohne eine Übernachtung zusätzlich  in der "billigen" Schweiz, weil es die Bahner nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.



> Die etwa 30 anderen Radler, die an verschiedenen Bahnhöfen bis zum Brenner zusteigen wollten, hatten keine Reservierung und mussten draußen bleiben. Die waren da knallhart, obwohl der Zug halbleer war.




In Zukunft müssen die gar nicht mehr so hart sein, denn dieser Haufen wird in Zukunft bessere Möglichkeiten als eine schlechte Bahn suchen.




> Als Österreicher hab ich mich schon so oft über die Handhabung vom Fahrradtransport ärgern müssen, und die neuesten Entwicklungen bei den ÖBB schlagen dem Fass wirklich den Boden aus - angefangen von neu gekauften Fernverkehrszügen, in denen der Fahrradtransport überhaupt nicht mehr möglich ist bis sogar hin zum (bisher inoffiziellen) Verbot von Fahrradtransporttaschen.
> 
> Die einzige Möglichkeit die einem bleibt, ist direkt hinzuschreiben, und vielleicht begreifen Sie irgendwann, dass nicht wenige ihrer Kunden Fahrrad fahren.



Drum bin ich für einen weiterhin guten Ausbau der Brenner und Reschenstrecke  da stehen zwar auch die Piefkeabzocker aber es reicht aus, sich an die Verkehrsregeln zu halten. Eine eventuelle Strafe wird eben durch die Anzahl der Mitfahrer geteilt.




> So etwas ähnliches habe ich in Basel erlebt. Ich hatte mein Rad allerdings in einer Radtasche. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, da sei ein Rad drin und Räder sind nun einmal verboten im Zug (Fluchtweg etc.) Zwei Mädels die weitaus mehr Stellfläche mit Ihren Taschen und Koffern belegten durften einsteigen
> 
> Naja, wir haben dann einen Mietwagen genommen, da ich mit nem Kollegen/Kumpel auf dem Weg nach Mailand war um dort zu arbeiten. Daher mußten wir die Kosten nicht übernehmen und uns wars dann leztlich auch egal.
> 
> Fürs nächste mal ist der Mietwagen ab Basel eingeplant.




Ja und dann wundert man sich, warum der Individualverkehr so zunimmt




> Das kann ich bestätigen. Bin zu und vom einem Alpencross im deutschen ICE mit dem Bike in der Biketasche gefahren. Niemand hat gemotzt. Es gibt bei der DB wohl eine Größenbeschränkung - das Umlaufmaß darf nicht größer als ... m sein. Nachgemessen hat das aber keiner. Es hat auch niemand gemotzt, als ich die Tasche in den Bereich der Türen gestellt habe, weil die ICE-Gepäckecke voll war. Offensichtlich handhabt die immer viel gescholtene DB die Bikegepäckmitnahme kundenfreundlicher...
> 
> Das kann ja auch mal lobend erwähnen




Diesen Eindruck habe ich auch, entgegen der landläufigen Meinung (ist die wirklich so?) ist die Bahn in D flexibler als im Ausland, zumindest habe ich auf diversen Strecken innerhalb D noch nie solche Sachen erlebt




> die sitzbezüge sehen in den zügen der trenitalia halt auch entsprechend aus...




Die sehen etwa so aus seit ich das erste mal mit Inter-Rail dort war, also seit 1985 schmuddelig ohne Ende, da sind die Bikes auf den Sitzen nicht mal eine Erwähnung wert.


----------



## gmak (17. August 2010)

Ein gekauftes Radticket in IT berechtigt leider nicht automatisch zur Radmitnahme! 
Das letzte Wort hat der Schaffner...klingt komisch - ist aber so...


----------



## Biking_Flow (17. August 2010)

gmak schrieb:


> Ein gekauftes Radticket in IT berechtigt leider nicht automatisch zur Radmitnahme!
> Das letzte Wort hat der Schaffner...klingt komisch - ist aber so...



Das stimmt, auch in Österreich und der Schweiz ist ein gekauftes Fahrradticket keine Garantie zur Mitnahme.

Der Punkt ist im Endeffekt, dass wirklich der Schaffner entscheidet. Und es gibt eben einige sehr grantige Paragraphenreiter, die Fahrradfahrer noch dazu hassen, und eben auch nicht erlauben in einen halbleeren Zug einzusteigen. Leider sitzt man hier am kürzeren Hebel...

Die einzige halbwegs brauchbare Lösung laut meiner bisherigen Erfahrung ist eine Fahrradtransporttasche.


----------



## snoopz (17. August 2010)

Also als ich mit meinem Bike (in Vaude Big Bike Bag) in Lugano in den Zug Richtung Basel einsteigen wollte, hat der Schaffner mich sogar darauf hingewiesen, daß ich mit meinem Velo ja auch ins Kinderabteil gehen könne - da sei Platz genug für Kinderwagen, da passt das Velo dann auch hin. Alles in allem äußerst freundlich. Aber das ist vielleicht die Schweiz.

In Deutschland hat es noch nie einen Schaffner interessiert, was in der Tasche drin war. Auch ich hatte keine Probleme mit vollen ICEs.


----------



## penntuete (17. August 2010)

@Schnuffi78
Schön das du das so siehst. Ein vernünftig zerlegtes Rad ist so groß wie ein großer Koffer. Da versperre ich keinem den Weg im Zug. Im Gegenteil. Die Passanten hatten sich heftig für mich ins Zeug gelegt. Die kannten mich nicht und hatten auch kein Rad dabei.
Da es sich wie gesagt um Einzelteile handelt, ist es eben kein Transport eines Fahrrades mehr. Den feinen Unterschied scheinen nicht nur einige wenige Zugbegleiter nicht zu verstehen. 

In den deutschen Zügen gab es absolut keine Probleme. Die haben dafür regelmäßig Verspätung.

Das Risiko in Rovereto einen Zug später nehmen zu müssen war uns bekannt. Daher hatten wir zur Not eine Nacht in Innsbruck eingeplant, damit ich nicht meinen Zug dort verpasse. Das jedoch mein Gepäck nicht akzeptiert wird, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Zumal ich mich vorher beim Service der Bahn informiert hatte ob ich Probleme zu erwarten habe.


----------



## thof (17. August 2010)

Ich habe vorletztes Jahr in Turin (unter den Augen der Schaffner) mein Rad zerlegt und im  Zug verstaut. Nachdem ich Platz genommen hatte, sind sie rein und haben mich rausgeschmissen. Das Ticket hatte ich vorher am Schalter gelöst, der Beamte gab mir das OK, dass die Radmitnahme kein Problem sei.
Die  komplette Rückreise in ital. Bummezügen hat dann 36 h gedauert. Und ich durfte sogar noch 50.- EUR Strafe zahlen, obwohl ich zwar ein gültiges Ticket hatte, das aber in Turin nicht am Bahnsteig abgestempelt hatte (hat mir auch keiner gesagt).
War auch ziemlich wütend und wollte mich beschweren. Der Ärger verfliegt mit der Zeit und man lernt daraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (17. August 2010)

Die Bahn ist der größte Spastenverein, den ich kenne !!!!

Als wir mit der Schule zum Mondsee gefahren sind und 2 Kumpel und ich unsere Bikes mitnehmen wollten, hatte der 1.Zug nach München kein Fahrrad-Abteil angekoppelt und wir konnten nicht mit. Der Zug hätte aber eigentlich ein Abteil für Fahrräder haben müssen. Der Schaffner meinte noch: "_Lasst doch die Fahrräder am Bahnsteig stehen_"  LOL ...? Unsere Klasse fuhr davon und wir mussten auf den nächsten Zug warten. Der österreichische Zug machte zum Glück keine Probleme.
Bei der Rückreise hatte der Zug in München zwar ein Fahrradabteil angekoppelt - es war aber kaputt und durfte nicht verwendet werden. Da war die Ausrede der Bahnmitarbeiter: "_Wir haben erst heute früh gerkt, dass der Wagon defekt ist_" - Aha, dann hatten sie ja nur 6-8 Stunden Zeit, um ihn zu erntfernen. Nein, lieber fährt die Bahn einen kaputten Wagon durch die Gegend. 
Wir durften dann doch mitfahren weil wir das Vorder-und Hinterrad abmontieren. Andernfalls wärn wir auf den Typen losgegangen xD.

2 Dinge kann man dabei lernen: 

1. Fahre nie wieder in deinem Leben mit der beschissenen Bahn (Es war ja kein Einzelfall)
2. Kaufe nie wieder Bahntickets für dein Bike!


----------



## lens83 (17. August 2010)

Matze. schrieb:


> Selbst das schÃ¼tzt nicht immer, in Rovereto sind wir schon mal stehen geblieben weil es total voll war, trotz gÃ¼ltiger Tickets.



na ja, meines wissens hat jeder italienische regionalzug nur fÃ¼r max. 18 fahrrÃ¤der platz, und wenn voll ist, ist voll. da kann der schaffner auch nichts dafÃ¼r.



Matze. schrieb:


> Die sehen etwa so aus seit ich das erste mal mit Inter-Rail dort war, also seit 1985 schmuddelig ohne Ende, da sind die Bikes auf den Sitzen nicht mal eine ErwÃ¤hnung wert.



die sind aber unter umstÃ¤nden auch so schmuddelig, weil eben nur in italien ausnahmen solcher art gemacht werden.

edit:
ich fahre tÃ¤glich mit trenitalia und bin super zufrieden. und fÃ¼rs bike kostet eine 10er karte (also an 10 tagen beliebig viele fahrten) â¬ 25, das finde ich einen fairen preis.


----------



## lens83 (18. August 2010)

ich muss meine gestrige aussage etwas revidieren. auf der trenitalia seite steht nichts von der 10er karte, also ist davon auszugehen, dass diese nur in sÃ¼dtirol mÃ¶glich ist. im restlichen italien dann halt die normalen â¬ 3,50.-/tag.

dafÃ¼r steht auf der trenitalia hp ausdrÃ¼cklich, dass der transport des fahrrades "in einer geeigneten tasche/koffer" kostenlos ist. also in rovereto einfach ein paar mÃ¼llsÃ¤cke kaufen und dort verstauen, dann dÃ¼rfte man eigentlich auf der sicheren seite sein.


----------



## snoopz (18. August 2010)

Müllsäcke != "geeignete Tasche/Koffer"?


----------



## penntuete (18. August 2010)

Genau, das nächste mal schleppe ich auf die Transalp noch eine Bike Tasche mit mir herum. Was die geeignete Verpackung von Fahrradteilen (!!!) ist, dürfte wohl stark Auslegungssache sein.

Wenn ich mich vorher informiere ob ich so reisen darf und mir das bestätigt wird, dann erwarte ich auch das es klappt. Zudem hat mit das Servicecenter der ÖBB ja noch bestätigt, dass viele Biker so unterwegs sind und das es keine Probleme hätte geben sollen. Die waren selbst etwas überrascht vom rabiaten Vorgehen des Zugbegleiters.

Ich muss hier doch mal sehr die DB loben. Dort hat keiner auch nur ansatzweise mein Gepäck auch nur schief angeschaut. Generell war die Bahn sehr verständnisvoll was mein nun ungültiges Ticket anging. Keiner hat versucht mir einen Strick aus meiner verfahrenen Situation zu drehen.


----------



## snoopz (18. August 2010)

Klar auf Transalp ist das natürlich etwas schwierig, aber wenn der Schaffner die Verpackung nunmal nicht für "geeignet" hält, dann kannst Du Dich auch auf den Kopf stellen - er hat in diesem Fall "Hausrecht".

Btw, gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit, die Biketasche postlagernd vorauszuschicken? Kann man vielleicht in der Unterkunft am Ziel nachfragen, ob die ein solches Paket annehmen würden?


----------



## penntuete (18. August 2010)

Stimmt. Deshalb bin ich auch brav ausgestiegen und habe nicht auf den Sicherheitsdienst gewartet. Der Zugbegleiter sitzt immer am längeren Hebel. Für mich stellt sich einfach die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit und wieso man mir gesagt hat ich könne so ohne Probleme reisen. Das Problem ist einfach die etwas schwammige Definition wie man ein Fahrrad in teilen oder komplett transportieren darf.
Hinzu kommt die herablassende und arrogante Art. Ich bin immer noch Kunde der Bahn. So gehts nicht.


----------



## snoopz (18. August 2010)

penntuete schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach die etwas schwammige Definition wie man ein Fahrrad in teilen oder komplett transportieren darf.
> Hinzu kommt die herablassende und arrogante Art. Ich bin immer noch Kunde der Bahn. So gehts nicht.



Da stimme ich Dir in allen Punkten zu.


----------



## lens83 (18. August 2010)

wird schon gewissermaßen auslegungssache sein, aber beim "normalen" gepäck schreibt mir im grunde ja auch niemand vor, ob ich dafür einen louis vuitton koffer oder ein ikea-bag verwende.
aber vor willkürlichem aufsichtspersonal ist man - wie dieser thread zeigt - natürlich nie sicher.


----------



## lnt (18. August 2010)

eure beiträge sind ja echt heftig und bissl beängstigend. wenn man mal bedenkt, dass österreich und italien ja zu den mtb-mekka regionen gehören und die mtb'ler in europa auch nicht gerade weniger werden, kann man ja nur noch mit dem kopf schütteln, wie die dem ein oder anderen ihren bikeurlaub vermiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (18. August 2010)

das beste ist meiner meinung nach sowieso wenn man ein shuttle in anspruch nimmt. kostet nicht mehr als die bahn und ist absolut stressfrei.


----------



## Sentilo (18. August 2010)

Tipp: Erste Klasse fahren! (Und dabei eine schnöselige Miene aufsetzen ...)

Das kostet nicht soo viel mehr, dafür hat man erstens mehr Ruhe, zweitens mehr Platz, und die Schaffner sind auf einmal höflich und drücken sämtliche Augen zu. (Selber erlebt im ICE ... da bringen die sogar den Kaffee )


----------



## Spargel (18. August 2010)

Ein paar Sachen sollte man halt schon im voraus eruieren, wenn man schon kein italienisch kann und auch noch blind ist: wer nicht stempelt, fährt schwarz (wie in jeder S-Bahn in D), auch verpackte Fahrräder brauchen ne Fahrradkarte und zZt nehmen halt nur die R Räder mit, alles andere ist Glückssache, und mit sowas sollte man halt nicht planen.

Die einfachste Lösung ist ein vernünftiger Urlaub; was spricht dagegen, zwei Wochen zu radeln, runter und rauf? 

ciao Christian


----------



## lens83 (19. August 2010)

Spargel schrieb:


> auch verpackte Fahrräder brauchen ne Fahrradkarte



das steht aber auf der trenitalia seite genau anders.


----------



## Matze_sk (19. August 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> edit:
> ich fahre täglich mit trenitalia und bin super zufrieden. und fürs bike kostet eine 10er karte (also an 10 tagen beliebig viele fahrten)  25, das finde ich einen fairen preis.



wo bekommt man diese karte denn?


----------



## lens83 (19. August 2010)

Matze_sk schrieb:


> wo bekommt man diese karte denn?



grundsätzlich wohl an jedem fahrkartenschalter?

wie gesagt ist diese karte aber nur für südtirol gültig.


----------



## mikeonbike (19. August 2010)

hat sich offenbar nicht viel geändert in den letzten jahren. bin vor vielen jahren mal mit meiner frau nach einer transalp vom gardasee mit dem zug nach hause. wir durften schon untertags nicht mit, weil der zug für räder nicht zugelassen war - mussten also mitten in der nacht einen entsprechenden zug nehmen. am abend mit dem bus nach rovereto kein problem, aber von rovereto aus weiter - einfach nur krank. nach drei stunden warten auf dem bahnsteig (wartehalle wurde um 22:00 uhr abgeschlossen) mussten wir uns dann vom schaffner an********n lassen, dass für uns im zug mit den rädern kein platz mehr ist. wir sind dann in einen anderen wagon, wo die räder dann vorne am ausstieg standen. dann 5 stunden dicht gedrängt stehen bis münchen, bei ausgefallener beleuchtung und toiletten. die leute haben irgendwann in die waschbecken der waschräume gepinkelt. der gestank war allerübelst. jedesmal, wenn der schaffner kam die drohung - ich schmeiss euch raus...

das muss nicht die regel sein, aber uns hat's gereicht. bei späteren transalps haben wir uns dann grundsätzlich wieder abholen lassen...


----------



## penntuete (19. August 2010)

Da hatten wir ja noch richtig Glück. Da bleibt einem die Spucke weg bei dem Bike Tourismus in Italien und Österreich.


----------



## muddymartin (19. August 2010)

Wenn ich dass so lese, bin ich total froh, dass wir unser Auto dieses Jahr nach Torbole transferieren haben lassen. Ok, Zug ist günstiger als der Transfer-Service, aber der hat tiptop geklappt und man hat sich zu jeder Minute als Kunde (=König) gefühlt. Von den Annehmlichkeiten (Frische Sachen im Auto, heimfahren, wann man Lust hat etc.). ganz zu schweigen.
Für die, die jetzt gleich mit der ökologischen Schiene kommen, bitte bei mir anrechnen, dass ich dafür jeden Tag das Rad zur Arbeit nehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (20. August 2010)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Wenn ich dass so lese, bin ich total froh, dass wir unser Auto dieses Jahr nach Torbole transferieren haben lassen.


Privat organisiert oder irgendwo gebucht (wenn ja wo)?
Bei den ganzen Berichten werde ich wohl in Zukunft auf Bahn fahren mit bike in I und A verzichten (auch wenn es beim letzten mal ganz gut geklappt hat).


----------



## muddymartin (20. August 2010)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Privat organisiert oder irgendwo gebucht (wenn ja wo)?
> .


 
Gebucht bei http://www.transalp-shuttle.com/
Kosten beliefen sich für Auto-Transfer von Landeck nach Torbole tutto completti auf 150EUR. Hat wie gesagt super geklappt, kann man empfehlen.


----------



## rzOne20 (20. August 2010)

ich hab gehört das das bike mitnehmen generell bei den eurocity und intercity zügen nur auf reservierung möglich ist.
die regionalzüge nehmen die bikes mit.

stimmt das jetzt oder nicht?

danke


----------



## sub-xero (20. August 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich hab gehört das das bike mitnehmen generell bei den eurocity und intercity zügen nur auf reservierung möglich ist.
> die regionalzüge nehmen die bikes mit.
> 
> stimmt das jetzt oder nicht?



Wenn bei der Zugverbindung unter Fahrradmitnahme steht "Reservierung erforderlich", dann ist das Mitnehmen nur mit Reservierung möglich. So einfach ist das.


----------



## penntuete (20. August 2010)

@rzOne20, sub-xero
Lest doch mal genau! Es ist völlig egal ob der Zug Räder mitnimmt oder nicht, wenn das Rad verpackt und zerlegt ist. Zumindest theoretisch.  Dann ist das kein Rad mehr sondern Gepäck. Das ich mit einem Rad nicht in einen Zug steigen kann, der normal keine Räder mitnimmt ist ja ziemlich einleuchtend. Oder halt nur mit Reservierung, wenn erforderlich.
Leider sehen das einige Zugbegleiter etwas anders. In D hatte ich da noch nie Probleme. Ist vor allem wichtig, wenn man nur ICE fahren kann und das Rad mitnehmen will.


----------



## Maucho_Kapaucho (20. August 2010)

Das Hauptproblem dieser und anderer schikanöser Regelungen, vor allem im politisch und mental gestrigen Österreich, ist doch, dass sich fast nirgendwo etwas gegen die Strukturen, die so etwas zustande bringen, regt.  In diversen anderen Thread werden hier sogar von selber bikenden Forenusern aus Österreich die Waldbesitzer verteidigt, die Mountainbiker aus ihrem Besitz vertreiben, Gemeinden, die lächerliche Verbotsvorschriften erlassen, Ordnungshüter, die der K.u.K.-Zeit entsprungen scheinen usw. Da ist der Ärger mit der ÖBB doch nur ein weiteres Puzzletile, das sich ins Gesamtbild fügt.  Natürlich wählt man nach solchen Bahnerfahrungen tendenziell den motorisierten Individualverkehr, trotzdem sollte es zumindest eine geharnischte Protestnote an die Verantwortlichen geben, und natürlich Öffentlichkeit, je mehr, desto besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (20. August 2010)

> na ja, meines wissens hat jeder italienische regionalzug nur für max. 18 fahrräder platz, und wenn voll ist, ist voll. da kann der schaffner auch nichts dafür.




Aha, aber Tickets verkaufen können sie offenbar mehr als 18 pro Zug
Wieso schaffen die es nicht, auf einer so hoch frequentierten Strecke mehr Fahrradabteile anzubieten
Wieso verkaufen sie dann noch Tickets, wenn schon längst niemand mitfahren könnte weil alles voll ist
Wieso machen Schaffner nicht alles, um Kunden zufrieden zu stellen, bei den Geschichten die man hier hört, muß man doch sagen warum arbeiten solche Schaffner noch




> eure beiträge sind ja echt heftig und bissl beängstigend. wenn man mal bedenkt, dass österreich und italien ja zu den mtb-mekka regionen gehören und die mtb'ler in europa auch nicht gerade weniger werden, kann man ja nur noch mit dem kopf schütteln, wie die dem ein oder anderen ihren bikeurlaub vermiesen.



Was nützt es da, wenn die Ötzis wegen zu viel Verkehr hin und wieder den Brenner blockieren man kommt doch am Auto kaum vorbei.




> politisch und mental gestrigen Österreich,



Oha


----------



## sub-xero (21. August 2010)

penntuete schrieb:


> @rzOne20, sub-xero
> Lest doch mal genau! Es ist völlig egal ob der Zug Räder mitnimmt oder nicht, wenn das Rad verpackt und zerlegt ist. Zumindest theoretisch.  Dann ist das kein Rad mehr sondern Gepäck. Das ich mit einem Rad nicht in einen Zug steigen kann, der normal keine Räder mitnimmt ist ja ziemlich einleuchtend. Oder halt nur mit Reservierung, wenn erforderlich.
> Leider sehen das einige Zugbegleiter etwas anders. In D hatte ich da noch nie Probleme. Ist vor allem wichtig, wenn man nur ICE fahren kann und das Rad mitnehmen will.



Er sprach von EC und IC, das sind deutsche Züge, keine österreichischen. Und er sprach von "Bike mitnehmen", nicht "irgendeine große Tasche mitnehmen". In sofern ist alles ziemlich eindeutig.

Innerhalb von D ist alles recht sinnvoll geregelt. Traurig ist halt nur, dass man es ziemlich schwer hat, wenn man aus Italien mit Bike nach Deutschland bahnfahren will. Da kann man wohl wenig machen, außer vielleicht sein Bike so zerlegen und verpacken, dass es wie ein normales Gepäckstück aussieht, und keine Bikeklamotten tragen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es was hilft, wenn genug Leute mal an die deutsche Bahn schreiben und nachfragen, warum es eigentlich keinen Fahrradwaggon im Zug vom Gardasee nach München gibt. Es stehen ja täglich genug Biker an den Bahnsteigen zwischen Rovereto und Brenner, die das rechtfertigen würden.


----------



## swift daddy (21. August 2010)

Tach,
ging mir auch mal so, als ich von Saarbrücken mit dem ICE zurück nach Paris fahren wollte. Es war glaub´ ich 20h und der vorletzte Zug. Hab´mich extra in n leeres Abteil (so ner Verbindungsabteil mit den Toiletten) auf den Boden gesetzt. Kurz bevor der Zug abfährt kommt der Spacken-Schaffner und schmeißt mich mit sehr unfreundlichen Worten aus dem Zug. So n Typ mit fetter Plautze, der wenn er vom 3. Stock in seine enge Uniform reinspringt ultra wichtig wird, in seinem sonstigen armseligen Leben aber wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich viel zu melden hat.

Naja, schlußendlich hab´ ich mein Rad dann bei nem Bekannten in der Nähe des Bhfs untergestellt und bin ohne nach Paris gedüst.
Hab´ mir danach dann direkt ne Fahrradtasche bei Decathlon zugelegt und seither keine Probleme mehr gehabt.

Aber is schon besch*** wie unflexibel manche Schaffner da sind


----------



## Schwabe (22. August 2010)

Ich versteh Eure Problematik hier nicht ganz, wenn Ihr die Bestimmungen der Bahnen Vorher lesen würdet dann ist eigentlich klar dass ICE Züge keine Bike`s mitnehmen. Im Übrigen gibt es genügend Züge von Roveretto nach München Bei einer vernünftigen Planung kann mann vorher Reservieren und kommt dann auch mit dem Bike wieder nach Hause. Ich fahr seit mehr als 10 Jahre mit der Bahn von verschiedenen Endpunkten zurück nach Deutschland und hatte noch nie Probleme. Ein in Mülltüten halb eingewickeltes Bike ist eben kein Koffer


----------



## Neckarinsel (22. August 2010)

lnt schrieb:


> eure beiträge sind ja echt heftig und bissl beängstigend. wenn man mal bedenkt, dass österreich und italien ja zu den mtb-mekka regionen gehören und die mtb'ler in europa auch nicht gerade weniger werden, kann man ja nur noch mit dem kopf schütteln, wie die dem ein oder anderen ihren bikeurlaub vermiesen.


----------



## Romarius (22. August 2010)

habe ähnlcihe Erfahrungen auf der Gardasee-München Strecke gemacht. Im Zug in Rovereto (morgens und Nebensaison) hat die Schaffnerin ein Auge zugedrückt und wollte nichtmal auf den Kauf einer Radkarte bestehen. Typisch Italien eben: jeder macht was er will -> was ja manchmal auch sehr nett sein kann wie z.b. hier. Der BUsfahrer nach Rovereto war ebenso kulant und wollte mir trotz Hinweis kein Radticket verkaufen, dennoch hat er mir das Rad aus dem Gepäckabteil geholt 

In Österreich am Bahnsteig macht mich dann ein netter Sicherheitsbeamter aufmerksam, dass ich mit meinem zerlegten aber nciht verpackten Rad nicht im Zug mitfahren werde. Ich habe ihm mehrmals erklärt, warum dies kein Fahrrad mehr sei, sondern nur mehr Fahrradteile und bin eingestiegen. Er war extrem angepisst, hat mich aber mitgelassen, da wohl noch ein offizieller Radplatz frei war (wobei es hier absolut nicht machbar ist 2 Räder wie vorgesehen hinzuhängen. Der Konstrukteur dieser Vorrichtungen hat sich wohl nciht sonderlich viel dabei gedacht), musste nur die Radkarte (10.-) nachlösen.
Von Ibk nach Mü dann ähnliche Diskussion. Beide Male habe ich aber deutlich gemacht, dass sie doch von mir aus den Zug anhalten sollen und die Polizei kommen lassen.

Ein Rad ist ein Rad, aber Radteile sind nicht unbedingt ein Rad.

Insgesamt ist mein Verhalten natürlich auch als ziemlich unsozial zu bewerten. Allerdings wird man in Österreich zu einem solchen ja genötigt, bei nur 2 potentiellen Fahrradplätzen auf der Strecke Brenner-Ibk. Eine Radtasche ist bei einer klassischen Transalp schließlich auch keine Option.

In D sind die Schaffner da oftmals kulanter und erkennen, wenn man sich darum bemüht den Beförderungebstimmungen nachzukommen und keine anderen Fahrgäste einzuschränken/belästigen. In Österreich kann man dies bei den von mir angetroffenen hochnäsigen und inkompetenten Fratzen nicht behaupten.

ps: man kann sich die Dienstnummer geben lassen.


----------



## gabarinza (22. August 2010)

Maucho_Kapaucho schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem dieser und anderer schikanöser Regelungen, vor allem im politisch und mental gestrigen Österreich, ist doch, dass sich fast nirgendwo etwas gegen die Strukturen, die so etwas zustande bringen, regt.



Als Deutscher der seid ein paar Jahren in Österreich lebt, kann ich nur vermuten dass deine Aussage der puren Ahnungslosigkeit entspringt.
Nicht dass der Spruch genau so gut auf D zutreffen würde, nein er stimmt eben gerade in Ö in vielen Teilen nicht. Von den früher von D aus oft belächelten Österreichern könnte D in manchen Bereichen inzwischen was lernen. Bürokratie, Steuerrecht etc.
Was natürlich nicht heißen soll dass dort nicht auch einiges zu verbessern wäre.


----------



## penntuete (22. August 2010)

Schwabe schrieb:


> Ich versteh Eure Problematik hier nicht ganz, wenn Ihr die Bestimmungen der Bahnen Vorher lesen würdet dann ist eigentlich klar dass ICE Züge keine Bike`s mitnehmen. Im Übrigen gibt es genügend Züge von Roveretto nach München Bei einer vernünftigen Planung kann mann vorher Reservieren und kommt dann auch mit dem Bike wieder nach Hause. Ich fahr seit mehr als 10 Jahre mit der Bahn von verschiedenen Endpunkten zurück nach Deutschland und hatte noch nie Probleme. Ein in Mülltüten halb eingewickeltes Bike ist eben kein Koffer



Und ich würde mich freuen, wenn die verschiedenen Mitleser mal anfangen würden gründlich zu lesen. Es hab keine Probleme im ICE. Ebenso habe ich mich vorher gründlichst informiert. Sonst wäre ich auch so nicht gefahren.
Zeig mir bitte wo steht, dass nur Koffer zulässiges Gepäck sind ...


----------



## lens83 (28. August 2010)

Matze. schrieb:


> Aha, aber Tickets verkaufen können sie offenbar mehr als 18 pro Zug



klar, die tickets sind ja auch nicht einem reservierten platz zuordenbar, sondern ab ausstellungsdatum 60 tage lang verwendbar. 



Matze. schrieb:


> Wieso schaffen die es nicht, auf einer so hoch frequentierten Strecke mehr Fahrradabteile anzubieten



na ja, was heißt hoch frequentiert? überfüllt sind sie vielleicht 1-2 monate im sommer und dann auch nur teilweise und nur von roverto bis brenner. das ganze jahr über hängen da höchstens 2-3 räder drin. es besteht also nicht unbedingt bedarf die fahrradplätze zu erhöhen. die brennerautobahn bekommt ja auch keine dritte spur, nur weil an 10 tagen im jahr (überlastungs-)stau ist.

statt hier zu posten und zu meckern kann man diese probleme doch geschickt umgehen, da ein shuttle auch nicht unbedingt mehr kostet. oder man nimmt das risiko in kauf, wie ich heute vormittag (rovereto-bozen).


----------



## Thalor (29. August 2010)

Spargel schrieb:


> wer nicht stempelt, fährt schwarz (wie in jeder S-Bahn in D



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Es kommt darauf an, wo ich mein Ticket kaufe. Ist es von der DB am Automaten oder Schalter gekauft muss man nirgends Stempeln, auch nicht wenn ich damit S-Bahn fahre (und schon gar nicht für Regionalzüge).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenzp (30. August 2010)

Die Brennerstrecke scheint am Wochenende mit Radfahreren wirklich arg überlastet zu sein. Normalerweise bin ich unter der Woche auf der Strecke problemlos unterwegs und so habe ich am Sonntag ahnungslos den Zug von Bozen auf den Brenner genommen. Der Zug hatte schon 25 min Verspätung weil es in Rovereto ein Chaos mit 15 Radfahrern gab, die noch zusteigen wollten, obwohl der Zug fast voll war. In Bozen stiegen zum Glück 2 Leute mit Rad aus und wir haben gleich die Gelegenheit ergriffen einzusteigen, die anderen 10 Radler auf dem Bahnsteig warfen uns neidische Blicke nach. Auf den folgenden Stationen ließ dann der Schaffner, der ziemlich angepisst war wegen der Verspätung, keine Radfahrer mehr zusteigen. 
Zumindest war aber das Bahnpersonal in Bozen etwas netter und hat rumtelefoniert, ob noch auf dem Zug Meran-Brenner noch etwas frei ist und am Ende kamen die restlichen Bozner Radler auf dem folgenden Zug unter.

Schade dass die Mitnahme des Rads zu so einem Chaos führt und bei den klammen Kassen von Trenitalia ist wohl ein Änderung bezüglicher zusätzlicher Zuggarnituren sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Quattro52 (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

kann die schlechten Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Bahnunternehmen nur bestätigen. Rückreise von TA mit der Bahn ist erst das wahre Abenteur - nicht die Alpenüberquerung )
Nachdem wir in Wels den Anschlußzug nach Passau wegen Verspätung verpaßt hatten konnten wir nur mit fast roher Gewalt den nächsten Zug "entern", obwohl ein kompletter Paketwagen angehängt war, der bis auf ein Fahrrad leer war!
Konsequenz : alle weiteren Rückreisen von TA`s mit dem Shuttle-Service gemacht.
Auch nicht teurer und erheblich komfortabler!


----------



## blobbyvolley (22. Januar 2013)

Moin moin,

nochmal eine Frage zur Klarstellung:

Wir würden für die Rückreise vom AC eigentlich gern den EC von Rovereto nach München nehmen der ohne Umsteigen 4,5 Std. fährt.

Radkarte muss reserviert werden. Wo? Kauf erst am Bahnsteig möglich oder schon vorher in D? Kann ich dann sicher sein in diesem EC mit meinem nicht auseinandergebauten Rad mitfahren zu können? 

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## penntuete (22. Januar 2013)

Mein letzter Kenntnisstand war bisher, dass der Zug von Rovereto nur bis zum Brenner Fahrräder mitnimmt. Daher die Abfahrt bis Innsbruck mit dem Rad und dann weiter mit der Bahn oder den Ersatzverkehr umsteigen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich zum nächst gelegenen Schalter der DB gehen und das dort abklären!

Mein Favorit zum Thema Rückreise nach diversen Erlebnissen:

Wer kein Geld für ein Bike Shuttle hat (so wie wir), der sollte mit dem Auto nach Garmisch, Mittenwald oder Mayrhofen fahren (je nach dem wo die Transalp beginnt) und dort die Karre 10 Tage abstellen. NICHT im Parkverbot! Wohngebiete ohne eingeschränkte Parkerlaubnis sind perfekt und es fällt dort auch nicht auf, wenn das Auto mal ein paar Tage stehen bleibt. So entfällt das Theater mit dem Verpacken vom Bike zumindest für den Teil der Strecke in Deutschland. In IT und AT bleibt einfach zu hoffen, dass alles glatt geht.
In Rovereto oder anderswo in IT muss man halt hoffen und Zeit mitbringen, falls der Zug überfüllt ist. Wenn man Pech hat heist es warten, was ziemlich nervig ist, denn es kommen immer wieder neue Biker am Bahnsteig an. Nervenkitzel pur! Das ist der kritische Punkt der Tour! In den Regionalzügen von Innsbruck aus, welche eine Fahrradmitnahme gestatten, muss auch nix zerlegt werden. Ich hatte bisher nicht erlebt, dass diese Züge in Innsbruck voll sind und somit ist eine Reservierung auch nicht notwendig, die es für Regionalzüge ja nicht gibt.

Die An-/Abreise mit dem eigenen PKW hat noch einen Vorteil: Ich biete meine Fahrt immer in der Mitfahrzentrale des ADAC an. So komme ich und mein Kumpel mit meinem PKW + 2 Fahrrädern mehr als günstig am Startpunkt der Transalp an! Zwei Mitfahrer kann ich so bequem und ohne Probleme bis nach München (oder Garmsich, Mittenwald, Mayhrofen, ...) mitnehmen. Bei den rund 5 bis 7 EUR je 100 km, die in der Regel verlangt werden, lohnt sich das absolut.


----------



## sub-xero (22. Januar 2013)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Wir würden für die Rückreise vom AC eigentlich gern den EC von Rovereto nach München nehmen der ohne Umsteigen 4,5 Std. fährt.
> 
> Radkarte muss reserviert werden. Wo? Kauf erst am Bahnsteig möglich oder schon vorher in D? Kann ich dann sicher sein in diesem EC mit meinem nicht auseinandergebauten Rad mitfahren zu können?



Die Fakten, Stand 2012:
Radmitnahme mit der DB von Rovereto nach München ist möglich. Eine Reservierung muss vorab erfolgen (Radfahrer-Hotline der DB, siehe Webseite). Du brauchst eine Stellplatzreservierung für das Fahrrad, sonst darfst du nicht mitfahren. Die Reservierung kannst du nicht am Bahnsteig vor Ort machen. Wie leicht man einen Platz bekommt, hängt davon ab, wie viele Stellplätze im Zug zur Verfügung stehen. Das war bisher jedes Jahr anders. Mal waren es 2 pro Zug, mal 0, mal 20. Ich würde mich also sicherheitshalber rechtzeitig erkundigen.

Wenn du diese Regeln beachtest, gibt es kein Problem.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (22. Januar 2013)

Für die Internationale Fahrradkarte musst du 10 Euro berapppen, dann ist die Stellplatzreservierung auch gratis. Buche so früh wie möglich um noch ein Ticket zu bekommen. Wie schon gesagt am besten über die Radfahrerhotline.


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Januar 2013)

*Hier gibt es eine direkte Zugverbindung ab Innsbruck mit Bikeabteil!*
Innsbruck  Landeck - St. Anton Feldkirch  Bregenz  Lindau   Ravensburg  Ulm  Stuttgart  Heidelberg  Mannheim  Remagen  Bonn   Köln  Düsseldorf - Gelsenkirchen  Münster


----------



## grey (23. Januar 2013)

Heide-Daniel schrieb:


> FÃ¼r die Internationale Fahrradkarte musst du 10 Euro berapppen, dann ist die Stellplatzreservierung auch gratis.



mhm, ich musste das letzte mal sehr wohl eine fahrradstellplatzreservierung fÃ¼r den EC mitbuchen&zahlen. (hab das ticket am schalter kaufen mÃ¼ssen, die dame hat mir erklÃ¤rt es wÃ¤re so.)

Wenn ich mich durch die neue ÃBB ticketseite quÃ¤le, wirds allerdings tatsÃ¤chlich nicht verrechnet. interessant interessant, jetzt bescheisst die bundesbahn sogar schon.. 

naja, danke, fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chstemal hast mir 4x5â¬ gespart


----------



## sarge (1. Februar 2013)

Nachdem ich mir das ganze hier durchgelesen habe und auch öfters im Zug unterwegs bin, beabsichtige ich mir die "Scott sleeve bag" zu kaufen. Wiegt wohl um die 780g und kostet so um die 69. Hat jemand bereits Erfahrung mit dieser Radtransport Tasche gemacht? 
Das mit dem das Ding vorab zum Zielort in die Pension zu schicken halte ich für eine prima Idee. 
Bis jetzt habe ich mir öfters mal aus dünner "Teichfolie" (Baumarkt) was zusammengetaped aber das nervt auf Dauer. Probleme hatte ich eigentlich damit noch nie. Kam zwar manchmal vom Schaffner der Kommentar wem denn das Rad gehört, wurde doch aber immer dann mit dem Kommentar "Ordnungsgemäß verpackt und deswegen Gepäckstück" anstandslos geduldet. Erfahrung aber nur in Bayern und Tschechien.
Danke vorab und Gruß
PS: Geilste Durchsage mal im ICE: Wem gehört das Surfbrett im Gang von Wagen 8? Bitte beim Schaffner melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (1. Juli 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> *Hier gibt es eine direkte Zugverbindung ab Innsbruck mit Bikeabteil!*
> Innsbruck  Landeck - St. Anton Feldkirch  Bregenz  Lindau   Ravensburg  Ulm  Stuttgart  Heidelberg  Mannheim  Remagen  Bonn   Köln  Düsseldorf - Gelsenkirchen  Münster


Ich grabe den Faden noch mal aus: @Hofbiker: gibt es die Verbindung noch? Und wie buche ich das aus Deutschland?
Aus der ÖBB-Seite werde ich nicht schlau, wenn ich das zu buchen versuche, zeigt man mir: "keine Verbindung gefunden"
Ja, wahrscheinlich sitzt der Fehler vor der Tastatur


----------



## Hofbiker (1. Juli 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich grabe den Faden noch mal aus: @Hofbiker: gibt es die Verbindung noch? Und wie buche ich das aus Deutschland?
> Aus der ÖBB-Seite werde ich nicht schlau, wenn ich das zu buchen versuche, zeigt man mir: "keine Verbindung gefunden"
> Ja, wahrscheinlich sitzt der Fehler vor der Tastatur


Ja ich glaube die Verbindung gibt es noch.
werde morgen mal im Büro nachsehen. 
Ich habe für übernächste Woche den Zug für 6 Personen mit Bike reserviert. Der fährt von SAlzburg ins Münsterland


----------



## DocB (1. Juli 2014)

Schon mal danke fürs schnelle Antworten.


----------



## Hofbiker (2. Juli 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Schon mal danke fürs schnelle Antworten.


Das ist der Streckenplan für den ICE 118  nach - Münster

Hier gibt es noch alternativen mit viel Umsteigen


----------



## DocB (2. Juli 2014)

Ah ja, den gibt es inzwischen auch aus der Fahrplanauskunft der Deutschen Bahn heraus. Kostet 59 Euronen im Spartarif - nicht schlecht, kein Umsteigen nötig, schnell.
Die Alternativen mit 1x Umsteigen sind auch o.k., leider sind laut Reisezentrum die Fahrradplätze nich bebuchbar, da seit Wochen ausverkauft. ABER: es gibt eine Schnellbusverbindung für die Hälfte, die auch Räder mitnimmt.
Ich versuche also mal den "Klassiker": mit der Bimmelbahn hoch zum Brennerpass, dann <2h runter nach Innsbruck. Dann ist es ca. 13h, mal sehen, wer oder was dann heim nach S fährt.


----------



## moe1984 (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir hatten auf der Rückreise von unserer Transalp auch Probleme in Rovereto. Von zwei Reisenden hatte nur einer eine Fahrradreservierung. Tickets und Sitzülätze hatten wir beide. Der ÖBB Zugbegleiter hat uns trotz Diskussion und Angebot das Rad zu zerlegen nicht mitgenommen. Das hieß für uns 8 h warten und neue Tickets kaufen. Anschlusszüge in München waren dann natürlich futsch. Von der ÖBB kam auf Anfrage nur eine Berufung auf die fehlende Reservierung. Auf die Rückmeldung der DB warte ich noch.
Mit etwas gutem Willen hätte uns er Zugbegleiter eine Menge Ärger ersparen können.
Also: Augen auf bei der Reservierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

